

Ask HN: Favorite audiobooks? - hbien

What are your recommended audiobooks for the HN crowd?
======
hbien
I'll start:

* Start Small, Stay Small - guide for starting your own software business with zero outside funding, specifically for hackers ([http://www.startupbook.net/](http://www.startupbook.net/))

* Authority - guide for self publishing ([http://nathanbarry.com/authority/](http://nathanbarry.com/authority/))

* Pomodoro Technique Illustrated - the only productivity hack that stuck with me ([http://pragprog.com/audio_books/snfocus/pomodoro-technique-i...](http://pragprog.com/audio_books/snfocus/pomodoro-technique-illustrated-audio-book))

* The Power of Habit - pomodoros and habits are the two most important tactics I use to make progress on my side projects ([http://www.audible.com/pd/Science-Technology/The-Power-of-Ha...](http://www.audible.com/pd/Science-Technology/The-Power-of-Habit-Audiobook/B007C64916))

------
jawbone
* Never Eat Alone

* Think and Grow Rich

* Start with Why

* Delivering Happiness

* Re-Work

